# 8 Hours! And I did IT! I was able to Mirror from ANDROID to ANDROID! (And it sucked)



## imickey503 (Dec 16, 2015)

The QUICK: 


If you want to stream from your Tablet to Tablet, Phone to Phone, or Phone to Tablet, from Android to Android, 
These are the APPS you need. They still suck. But work. 















1. Cast Receiver on Google-Play. _($3.99) _


Only works (well) from Chromebook to anything with the Receiver app. 
Sites speed issue, even over 5 Ghz WiFi
Will not play YouTube video in native app on device. 
Best for streaming your presentations and Web sites. 
Video performance, Tolerable images are sharp. No drop outs. Just lag.
EASY TO USE! 
Fast set up. 
5 min trial / test (free to try out) 
Hardware acceleration wonky. 


2. *AirScreen App *  _($31.00 a year, and monthly price plans)_

Actually works. (most of the time. )
Performance is about the same. May be better on Higher power hardware? 
Has Built in Hardware GPU and settings that work (it seems) 
Connects every single time. 
Sort of free, but sort of expensive. 
Software is VERY Add heavy for free version
Really is the best thing out there. 
Video is Acceptable.







The End. In short? They work in a Pinch. 
=================================================================

=================================================================

=================================================================






Last few day, I thought I would give something a try. I ran across a few Apps that actually work for streaming a screen from one device to another. Its a FAR cry from HDMI output. But not bad for a software implementation getting video into a tablet from a phone. 

The first one works with any Chromecast "Cast" device. So anything from the Google Ecosystem. 

The second will work with ANYTHING that can stream a DLNA, Miracast, and I think one more protocol. 

I think you need a very high clock cycle CPU to get the job done on the tablet, But overall, it seems to work just fine for low refresh rate items. 

Video example will be up tonight on performance of the two. 

Also a note about CPU performance. It seems manageable. So I wonder why the Slow speeds? 
Current hardware should be fine. 


=================================================================

=================================================================

=================================================================


Now, my only gripe is that this tech? It should have been here by now. Sure you can use something like VLC to stream a video stream, and that does work... But it is *HELL* to set up. But it's the best option for live video if you have a WiFi network in the car so you can stream to all tablets and use them as wireless displays. (Not screen mirroring from android per say) But it does work great and video and Audio sync fine as well. (Still working the bugs out on that one. 

If anyone knows of a Better solution for HD video streaming from a tablet device to another on Andoid? Love to hear it. 


=================================================================

=================================================================


There was a GREAT app from Barco that is now defunct that worked great. It would allow streaming to as many devices as there was room for on the network. To bad the software no longer works. It was called StreamOP.

Let me know if any of you have done anything similar.


----------



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)

Out of curiosity, what is the end objective of being able to mirror android to android? 

I tried/learned to mirror android to windows 10 before Microsoft eventually came out with it in a feature update. Like you mentioned, very difficult and the quality was not top quality at the time. Realized it was more hassle than enjoyment and eventually gave up on the idea. Which leads me to curiosty with android>android? What is your application purpose, to control your device from a tablet headunit?


----------



## imickey503 (Dec 16, 2015)

crackinhedz said:


> What is your application purpose



Cuz its cool. 










Its the only thing that matters.


----------



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)

Was a genuine question, I like to learn new things that maybe I was incapable of visioning. Thanks.


----------



## imickey503 (Dec 16, 2015)

Ojjjjjjhhhhhhhhhhhh.... that may have came out wrong. Sorry cracking heads I just got done watching like the most killer, most best movie of my life. And I was completely sober for the whole damn thing!!!!

*Ｉ　ａｐｏｌｏｇｉｚｅ，　Ｉ　ｄｉｄｎ＇ｔ　ｍｅａｎ　ｔｏ　ｂｅ　ｓｈｏｒｔ　ｏｒ　ａｎｙｔｈｉｎｇ　ｌｉｋｅ　ｔｈａｔ．　遠サの縁浦彙パん虞唄ス゛









MyBad.gif*

I even watched it in my car Van too so I could hear the screaming of the motors, and I was cheering like a school boy winning a soap box race, and did the streaming on it through the wireless who is pretty freaking gnarly at first but I got some stuff worked out and I was able to go ahead and stream to multiple screens....for about...2 seconds..... Then just got into the movie and enjoyed the night..


I'll explain the stuff in a bit but hold on a second we're not going to talk about the best movie ever ever ever.

Ford vs Ferrari, is quite honestly one of the best movies* I have ever watched in my life. *


















now I would be posting a video on just how miserable the experience is working with some of that crap but I guess I'll get that done later on today. ,,,


----------



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)

Ford vs Ferrari was a great movie!


----------



## imickey503 (Dec 16, 2015)

Damn RIGHT it was! Man, I am SOO JAZZED TODAY! 

I'll Finish up my findings so if that others want to use it for Mobile Video in their cars with Cheap old, or Commodity tablets, Or wire them to be used outside of the car with just a Simple power connection, no wires for shows etc. 

I'm trying to get ahold of Barco (the guys that make the BEST projectors in the world-Next to Sony/Dell/Canon) and see if I can get a copy of their software to give away here on the forum as the Licence has expired. (Abandonware) You can stream to up to as much Bandwidth that you have on your network. And how to get more streams on the bandwidth you do have. (no WPA, No TCP/IP, Channel Hopping , MIMO, etc) 


Those that have store can use this as displays say for example signage instead of using a package like Samsung uses or LG. Say if you have a store front in an industrial park, you can shoot a signal out to the main entrance, with your business Logo, Add rolls etc from a Directional antenna over 1000Ft away with 5Ghz. Or Channel 14 (a mile away) on 2.45Ghz (As long as you DO NOT TELL THE FCC) (AKA. Edimax-router) 


Like I said. Just for fun for me. I use HDMI for anything serious, or Video over IP. 

Most (GOOD) tablets have MHL, (HDMI over MicroUSB) as mine do, so I can use that for a Optical/Digital out and video and full 5.1/Surround sound (Samsung Stock Kernels)


----------



## vinman (Feb 5, 2013)

You definitely haven't watched enough movies ...... yet 

Start back in 1930 and watch about 80,000 movies in the next 30-40 years then you'll have 
something tangible to compare to 

Our Sony G-90 is still workig great while the Cine9 and 9500LC are sitting as backup in storage


​


----------

